# Just bought a Howa 1500 .300 Win Mag.



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Should I put in a muzzle break? How much should I expect to spend and where is a good place?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Take it out and shoot it first. 



I actually don't believe that you really need a muzzle brake on a .300. They increase the noise level and cut around 200 fps off of the muzzle velocity of the round that you are shooting to the point that you could be shooting a 30-06 with no brake on it.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Critter said:


> Take it out and shoot it first.
> 
> I actually don't believe that you really need a muzzle brake on a .300. They increase the noise level and cut around 200 fps off of the muzzle velocity of the round that you are shooting to the point that you could be shooting a 30-06 with no brake on it.


Thanks. I'll try it out first

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

A lot of recoil can be tamed with a good recoil pad, Limbsaver makes some good pads.

I can shoot a lot of rounds out of my heavy calibers off the bench with a PAST shoulder pad. Might look like a wimp but when others are flinching and going home with sore shoulders I'm none the worse for wear after shooting a lot of rounds. Lets me focus on shooting and not the pounding.

https://www.amazon.com/Caldwell-Plus-Recoil-Shield-Ambidextrous/dp/B0013R8J48


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

muddydogs said:


> A lot of recoil can be tamed with a good recoil pad, Limbsaver makes some good pads.
> 
> I can shoot a lot of rounds out of my heavy calibers off the bench with a PAST shoulder pad. Might look like a wimp but when others are flinching and going home with sore shoulders I'm none the worse for wear after shooting a lot of rounds. Lets me focus on shooting and not the pounding.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Caldwell-Plus-Recoil-Shield-Ambidextrous/dp/B0013R8J48


Just bought one. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

You might look like a sissy at the range but your shoulder will thank you. I have a couple buddies that laughed at me when I threw the pad over my shoulder the first time and now when they set down at the bench there asking to use my pad.

I think I purchase the Mag 1" pad but found it way to thick for proper shouldering the rifle, luckily the leather cover is just simply stitched on and the pad was 2 pieces so I removed enough stitching to slide one of the pads out and turned my 1" pad into the 1/2" pad in the link.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

muddydogs said:


> You might look like a sissy at the range but your shoulder will thank you. I have a couple buddies that laughed at me when I threw the pad over my shoulder the first time and now when they set down at the bench there asking to use my pad.
> 
> I think I purchase the Mag 1" pad but found it way to thick for proper shouldering the rifle, luckily the leather cover is just simply stitched on and the pad was 2 pieces so I removed enough stitching to slide one of the pads out and turned my 1" pad into the 1/2" pad in the link.


Don't mind being a sissy when my shoulder feels great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

tander123 said:


> Don't mind being a sissy when my shoulder feels great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I plan to use it as my main Elk gun. Favorite brand and grain of ammo?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't shoot the 300 but I've been impressed with the Nosler Accubond bullets from 25-06 to 7mm Rem Mag. I would be shooting the 180 grain out of a 300 unless I wanted a faster load then I would shoot the 165 grain. Both weight bullets have no problems killing elk.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

A Howa 1500 weights just under 8 pounds out of the box. Put a scope on it and you will be close to 9.5 -10 lbs.

Recoil with a rifle at that weight should not be an issue. <25 lbs. https://www.chuckhawks.com/recoil_table.htm

A Muzzle brake would be nice for barrel jump, but probably would not give you a significant recoil reduction. It may get you down into the .30-06 or .308 range, but not a whole lot more than that.

I like the idea of getting a pad more than a muzzle-brake. I also like the idea of getting a suppressor more than either.

As far as bullets, I like Berger and the ELD-X - more or less because I have had success with them. Others like the nosler accubonds or partitions. Premium bullets do what premium bullets do. There are some cheaper options that may tickle you fancy as well. Federal Fusion or the old reliable Remington Core Lokt. I would try 4 types and find which your gun likes.

A 1" group at 100 is a great baseline, but a 2" group at 100 is doable in hunting situations (300 yards and in).


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> As far as bullets, I like Berger and the ELD-X - more or less because I have had success with them. Others like the nosler accubonds or partitions. Premium bullets do what premium bullets do. There are some cheaper options that may tickle you fancy as well. Federal Fusion or the old reliable Remington Core Lokt. I would try 4 types and find which your gun likes.


I like Berger and have had good luck at short distance, but I haven't yet hit bone or something that would make me question the expansion. Bullets are designed to work best at certain velocities - so if it is a "long range" then plan on it working a bit different. I don't want to confuse you, I would actually love others experience with this.

I agree with the try different types, but I would also try different weights. 300 seem (IMO) to be less picky with weight than others - most end up using 180g and it works fine. But your gun may have a sweet spot and you can find it.

I can't believe how great my dad's shoots Winchester Ballistic Silvertip 180g. Right out of the box on a factory rifle. That might be one to throw on your list.

For shoulder pads - I use them with the kids and have thrown them on occasionally. I am a big fan of limbsaver. If you shoot a lot it isn't bad to get a rest like a lead sled to take some of that kick away. Get it close to dialed, then practice shots as you would hunting to be sure its on when in "natural placement"


----------

